# Job Discussion



## Feisty1UR (Jan 29, 2016)

A thread for people to discuss what they do for a living. What they have previously done, or give some of the younger guys on here some advice on what to do to take a step forward in life. I can see plenty of people having some great input and advice going for people who really need it.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2016)

A thread ?
Just make one then ? Prob toke n talk best idea
Make a thread ask away

We don't need an entire subsection or forum area dedicated to jobs

When you create too many sub sections and forums on the actual board they don't get used
We only create sub forums when we have enough general interest that it will get used up

A whole area dedicated to random jobs that won't ever get used
So instead of spreading the forum too thin we have forum areas best suited for something like this
Toke n talk would be where you would write a thread

So go on and write your thread and get some answers !


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2016)

Sell drugs, fuck bitches!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Feisty1UR (Jan 30, 2016)

sunni said:


> A thread ?
> Just make one then ? Prob toke n talk best idea
> Make a thread ask away
> 
> ...


I'll do that once I fix my laptop screen, I cracked it this morning with my bloody headphones. Flimsy crap. I'm using my iPhone at on chrome. Is there an app for riu, I tried using tapatalk. Didn't want to work


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> I'll do that once I fix my laptop screen, I cracked it this morning with my bloody headphones. Flimsy crap. I'm using my iPhone at on chrome. Is there an app for riu, I tried using tapatalk. Didn't want to work


Tapatalk doesn't work here
and we have an app long ago but it was never maintained so it doesn't work well


----------



## roundplanet (May 5, 2016)

YES!, and maybe even a trimmer's job section as it is legal in three states now. That would be great!


----------

